# Need help



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

This is totally outside of my nature and comfort zone. Some of you know that I am currently fighting melanoma cancer. I am back and forth between Atlanna and South Georgia for treatment. The travel expenses have depleted my reserves and I find myself in the position of asking for help. My daughter started a go fund me page to try to help us. Prayers are always welcome and appreciated but at this point in time any help would be appreciated. Thanks. https://gf.me/u/y2hw3k


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Bigfoot63 said:


> This is totally outside of my nature and comfort zone. Some of you know that I am currently fighting melanoma cancer. I am back and forth between Atlanna and South Georgia for treatment. The travel expenses have depleted my reserves and I find myself in the position of asking for help. My daughter started a go fund me page to try to help us. Prayers are always welcome and appreciated but at this point in time any help would be appreciated. Thanks. https://gf.me/u/y2hw3k


I'm gonna bump this up to the top of the posts. Good luck Bigfoot63 and we'll see if we can't drum up some support and keep the prayers coming.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks @Slippy. I appreciate your help and time and prayers.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

@Bigfoot63 , don't know you much , but wish You the best.

I hope you get the best treatment. Others here may have backwoods medicinals, talk to help ?

If shit don't work check here for medicinals, talk to Doc first.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

ok guys, time to open the wallet. If I can donate, so can any of you.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks @JustAnotherNut, I appreciate your help. I Hope you are doing well and all is well.Thanks again


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Prayers being sent, and checking finances.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Bigfoot63 said:


> This is totally outside of my nature and comfort zone. Some of you know that I am currently fighting melanoma cancer. I am back and forth between Atlanna and South Georgia for treatment. The travel expenses have depleted my reserves and I find myself in the position of asking for help. My daughter started a go fund me page to try to help us. Prayers are always welcome and appreciated but at this point in time any help would be appreciated. Thanks. https://gf.me/u/y2hw3k


Was able to help out with $25.00. Wish I could afford more! I wish you the best and will certainly say a prayer on your behalf.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Talked with the Big Guy upstairs, prayers for you. May God bless you!

LOU

Not to be confused with biden-big guy burisma


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks @AquaHull, appreciate your prayers. I will take all the prayers that I can get, GOD is the first and last line of defense in my fight.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks @ActionJackson, I appreciate your help and time and prayers. I hope you have a wonderful day and take care of yourselves. Thanks again.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

1skrewsloose, I truly appreciate all the prayers. Nothing is impossible with prayers. GOD is my rock and salvation. I will keep my eye on him and I will be sending prayers back for each and every one. Thanks


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Philippians 4:13 I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Bigfoot63 said:


> This is totally outside of my nature and comfort zone. Some of you know that I am currently fighting melanoma cancer. I am back and forth between Atlanna and South Georgia for treatment. The travel expenses have depleted my reserves and I find myself in the position of asking for help. My daughter started a go fund me page to try to help us. Prayers are always welcome and appreciated but at this point in time any help would be appreciated. Thanks. https://gf.me/u/y2hw3k


Prayers up. Medicaid was very helpful to some of my kin if you muddle through the red tape.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Bigfoot63 said:


> Thanks @JustAnotherNut, I appreciate your help. I Hope you are doing well and all is well.Thanks again


I wish it was more, much more. I understand the struggles, all too well.

As I am of the belief that 'let your food be your medicine and your medicine be your food' (or however the saying goes)......look into cancer fighting foods. Not as a replacement for conventional medicine, but as an extra boost. Kale, turmeric (best with pepper), raw garlic, dark green leafy veggies (spinach, raw if possible), blueberries, pomegranates, wild salmon & other fatty fish, and the list goes on.

Also, your mental & spiritual & physical being helps the body fight the toxins as well. Lay your burdens at His feet, don't worry about what may or may not happen, but laugh, get some exercise & fresh air. Surround yourself with positives. Many think it's a bunch of bunk, but it's also well known the power of the mind to do extraordinary things. Life is 10% of what happens to you and 90% of how you respond (attitude).

There is also what's called the Budwig protocol diet, that includes quark or cottage cheese and flax oil. In fact there are multitudes of information of different approaches to fighting cancer, but trying to find that info now is like trying to find info on DC corruption.

Well, there's alot more I could say, but ultimately you do what you think is best for you and may God bless you abundantly, Amen


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Prayers up. Medicaid was very helpful to some of my kin if you muddle through the red tape.


Thank you, I am able to get some help from Medicaid but as there are thousands of people in the same situation, it is hit or miss. I don't rule out any avenue. Again I really really appreciate all the prayers.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I wish it was more, much more. I understand the struggles, all too well.
> 
> As I am of the belief that 'let your food be your medicine and your medicine be your food' (or however the saying goes)......look into cancer fighting foods. Not as a replacement for conventional medicine, but as an extra boost. Kale, turmeric (best with pepper), raw garlic, dark green leafy veggies (spinach, raw if possible), blueberries, pomegranates, wild salmon & other fatty fish, and the list goes on.
> 
> ...


Agree! I am exploring the diet and change lifestyle. I try meeting every sunrise with positivity and God. I had not heard of the cottage cheese and flax oil, I will check on this. My favorite part of all this is to wander around the homestead bare foot so as to better recharge from the energy God has imparted on the earth. I appreciate the smallest of things more and more. I try not to miss anything or take anything for granted. We are only promised the day we are in... not tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cold laser. Google it to find a doc near you. 
Not kidding. I’m still typing, aren’t I?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I hate the "C" word, got a call at work one time from my wife that the doc called and said she had breast cancer. Saddest day in my life.

It is really good that we have support in these trying times. wish I could have been able to send you more $$.

My wife goes to prayer group every week, she will put you on the list.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Bump for good cause


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

@1skrewsloose, thank you for what you can and did do, I truly appreciate all the prayers and support. Any help would, no matter what form is appreciated. I am assuming that your wife is a survivor ? I Hope I am correct. The C word is for certain a very frightening word. Thanks Again for everything you have done.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Denton said:


> Cold laser. Google it to find a doc near you.
> Not kidding. I'm still typing, aren't I?


I will definitely be checking in to the cold laser. Thanks @Denton


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Bigfoot63 said:


> @1skrewsloose, thank you for what you can and did do, I truly appreciate all the prayers and support. Any help would, no matter what form is appreciated. I am assuming that your wife is a survivor ? I Hope I am correct. The C word is for certain a very frightening word. Thanks Again for everything you have done.


Yes, she has been cancer free for 6 years, Thank you Jesus!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Bigfoot63 said:


> I will definitely be checking in to the cold laser. Thanks @Denton


It gets rid of my occasional skin cancer, dysplastic cells in my esophagus and I know you me fellow who had lung cancer but it got rid of it.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> Yes, she has been cancer free for 6 years, Thank you Jesus!!


Praise God and I am glad to hear that. Keep the faith and know that you are in my prayers as well.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I think a lot of folks poo- poo certain cancers, they are all horrible!! I wish I would die in my sleep vs put up with what medically needs to be done to save me!!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If I could inject a little humor....Spelling bee

Little Johny was axed to spell seaword, his response,....C ..U..N  Stop!!!! Sometimes we need something to break the tension.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks, @Denton, I found a mountain of info on cold laser for cancer treatments. I am already being treated with hot laser to remove the cancer from my liver. I am scheduled for another liver ablation on December 8th. This works good because it is done laproscopily so is minimal invasive and when you get off the bed, the tumor involved is gone and no longer a concern. Fast recovery as well. I Will definitely be asking docs about cold laser too.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Only variant of that stuff I aint been diagonsed with yet.Swear I have fifty pounds of meat cut off my head in the past 20 Years. Now my daughter had a big M. They cut a big chunk our of her back but apparently caught it before sreading...hopefully...but a person just never knows for sure.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

The unknown is a frightening experience, but I can only survive the trials and tension by keeping my focus on God. I want to thank everyone who responded with prayers and gifts. You all have shown me what is so often lost to the hustle and bustle of this world. THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Bigfoot63 said:


> The unknown is a frightening experience, but I can only survive the trials and tension by keeping my focus on God. I want to thank everyone who responded with prayers and gifts. You all have shown me what is so often lost to the hustle and bustle of this world. THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


Keep us updated on your progress, if you can. I know chemo can knock your socks off, so you just have to put on your 'sh*t kickin boots' and keep moving forward. Hang in there, you've got this.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

I will definitely be checking in from time to time. You are right about the chemo. I spent the last three weeks in the hospital in Atlanta. Glad to be home again. And again thanks to all for your responses.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Bigfoot63 said:


> I will definitely be checking in from time to time. You are right about the chemo. I spent the last three weeks in the hospital in Atlanta. Glad to be home again. And again thanks to all for your responses.


Gonna do what I can for a fellow crypto. Wishing you the best buddy.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Praying and standing with you.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My thoughts are with you during this difficult time. Hang tuff.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks @Sasquach, @A Wathchman, and @preppared One,
I appreciate your support and prayers. I intend to beat this set back.I should also learn how to spell. @ Prepared One


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks @Action Jackson, I appreciate your help.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Just a note to say THANK YOU for the donations thus far. Thanks to all who have donated and offered prayers, we are funded for the trip in December to Atlanta for surgery. I can't begin to thank everyone enough for their generosity and support!!! Thanks again. 
I will be sure to let you know how things turn out.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prayers for you here too.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Donated this morning. Best of luck friend. Bruce (aka chiefster)


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prayers and I'll see what I can scratch together after I get me some money in the bank. I've heard good things about people who fast during chemo. Seems they can tolerate it better...Stay strong.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

@anne, I thank you for your support and prayers. I also am praying for each person who responded to this thread. Thanks Again.
Must learn to see and spell... @Annie


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Bigfoot63 said:


> @anne, I thank you for your support and prayers. I also am praying for each person who responded to this thread. Thanks Again.
> Must learn to see and spell... @Annie


God Bless, I haven't forgotten you, promise!!! You get through all this and get better soon.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Done.. Be safe.. Wish ya the best.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Bump. Bump. Bump. _Help on the way!_


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

@Steve40th @Annie, THANK YOU very much for the prayers and support. I really appreciate the help. I Will be sending prayers back for each and every one of you guys.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Update: I just got in from Atlanta, I had several tests and scans done this week. I have a blood clot behind the left knee and one in my lung. Still waiting on results from liver and eye socket. Back in Atlanta next week for opthamoloy report on eye socket.


----------

